# Drôle de + substantif



## La doña

Hola a todos!

Alguien podría decirme cómo se traduce al español la frase "une drôle d'idée"?. 

Gracias de antemano!
La doña


----------



## Cristina.

Una idea peregrina /muy rara.


----------



## La doña

Muchisimas gracias por tu pronta respuesta y por las sugerencias!


----------



## Cristina.

También he encotrado 'disparate'.
Perdona, !vaya/menuda idea! se traduciría por *Quelle* drôle d'idée!


----------



## chics

Puedes decir también: _una idea de bombero. _
_¡Tienes cada idea de bombero!_
_¡Vaya idea de bombero!_


----------



## Basileia*

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
...elle m´a regardé d´une _drôle de façon_ ...

quiere decir _de tal manera_ o _de tal forma_?

Gracias


----------



## Marlluna

Quiere decir "de una forma extraña, rara"
.


----------



## sibhor

Hola
Significa "de una manera extraña"...


----------



## Basileia*

mil gracias


----------



## EntreLíneas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonsoir a tous

Quel est la traduction de "drôle de tête" en espagnol ?.

"Les copains vont fair une drôle de tête"

Merci en avant.


----------



## araceli

Bonsoir,


Creo que significa *mueca*; esperemos alguna confirmación.

También puede ser *cara extraña, deforme, rara, etc.*, ver aquí:

http://membres.lycos.fr/clo7/grammaire/corps.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Marlluna

EntreLíneas: me faltaría un poco de contexto para asegurarme de que se trata de eso. Se diría "van a poner mala cara" (si es negativo); si es de extrañeza, "van a poner caras raras" (eso sí: queda un poco cacofónico).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

À l'oral:
- _Van a poner una cara_ (con tono adecuado). Indique la surprise.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gustavozzz

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
Me gustaría saber exactamente el significado de *drôle de bruit.*
¿Sería como "extremadamente divertido"?
Gracias. Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## Iroise

Hola gustavozzz

un *drôle de bruit* es un ruido curioso, insolito, extrano, nunca oido que en general indica una cierta inquietud.


----------



## gustavozzz

muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## picatoste

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, buenas tardes! ¿como traduciriais esta frase al español? 
*"drôle de destin que celui d´elle"*
Muchas gracias


----------



## yserien

¡Qué destino, el destino de ella !
No busco traducción para "drôle". Depende del contexto. Puede ser un destino agradable o desagradable. En general es sorprendente, raro misterioso, divertido.


----------



## rolandbascou

D´abord "celui d´elle" n´est pas correct : drôle de destion que le sien.
¡ Extraño destino el suyo. !
¡ Que destino más extraño el suyo !
Comme dit Yserien, au lieu de extraño, raro, sorprendente. 
Drôle a surtout le sens de étrange, hors du commun, bizarre ...


----------



## GURB

También:¡* Vaya destino, el suyo *(el de ella)!
Un saludo


----------



## guillermo_1x2

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Tengo una duda con esta expresión:

"Tout le monde est une drôle de personne"

¿Qué significa?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como podrás apreciar leyendo el hilo entero, "un(e) drôle de" quiere decir "extraño", "curioso", o "menudo + substantivo": depende de cómo esté empleado en la frase lo traducirás de una manera u otra, pero siempre sugiere algo que se sale de la norma. 

En tu frase se entiende como una persona especial, que tiene su particularidad, que sorprende, que resulta extraña a los demás. El sentido general sería: Todo el mundo se sale del montón.

*Todo el mundo es una persona peculiar.*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## aprenent

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Saludosa todos:
entonces, el significado de drôle de + sustantivo  se utiliza para indicar que algo (=sustantivo) es algo extraño (= fuera de lo común), pero no tiene un sentido negativo sino más bien positivo, ¿no?. Me refiero, por ejemplo, a la canción "Ella, elle l'a" de France Gall cuando usa varias veces esta construcción:

Qui nous met dans un drôle d'état; Elle a cette drôle de voix; Elle a cette drôle de joie.

Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


aprenent said:


> pero no tiene un sentido negativo sino más bien positivo, ¿no?


Depende del contexto.
En el caso de la canción de France Gall diría que este _drôle_ es sinónimo de _indéfinissable_ y por lo tanto: 
- extraño / singular.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## xx_Maria_xx

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Qué significa "d'une drôle de façon" en la siguiente frase?:

_"J’ai de mauvaises notes. Mon père les lit el il me regarde *d’une drôle de façon*"._

_Drôle_ es divertido, pero aquí no creo que el significado sea « mi padre las leyó y me miró de una manera divertida » si las notas son malas 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En el Espasa de esta casa, tienes la respuesta:



> *drôle*
> 
> adj
> 1. divertido(a); un film d. una película divertida.
> 2. raro(a); quelle d. d'idée! ¡qué idea tan rara!


----------



## 1400

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola,
En la película Tintín y el tempo del sol, Tintín dice:
*- Drôle, drôle de parachute, mais ça fonctionne.*

Contexto: Tintín acaba de rescatar a Milú, que estaba en el nido de un cóndor. El cóndor los intenta capturar cuando ambos descienden por unas rocas y a Tintín se le ocurre agarrarse de las patas del pajarraco. Es ahí cuando dice esta frase.
Propuesta: Raro, un paracaídas raro, pero funciona.

RARA es como me suena la frase en español a mi, con un adjetivo al principio, una coma y despues un sintagma nominal :-(
Alguna idea?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se repite para insistir:

¡(Qué) Raro, rarísimo ese paracaídas..."

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kaxgufen

Nunca entendí bien del todo el significado y uso de "drôle de" porque me dicen que es un adjetivo y yo veo dos palabras...pensándolo desde el castellano, tenemos expresiones como "flor de..." o "pavada de..." que funcionan como adjetivos y que bien podrían ser usos (no significados) similares a "drôle de..."  ¿estoy muy errado?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Kaxgufen said:


> .pensándolo desde el castellano, tenemos expresiones como "flor de..." o "pavada de..." que funcionan como adjetivos y que bien podrían ser usos (no significados) similares a "drôle de..."  ¿estoy muy errado?


¿Podrías darnos ejemplos específico y claros? Por aquí no se entiende muy bien así que nos es imposible responder a tu pregunta 

Gracias.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kaxgufen

No es en realidad una pregunta sino más bien un comentario acerca de mi relación con "drôle de..." ¿se entiende?
Si a mí me dicen que "drôle" es un adjetivo, lo primero que se me ocurre es que es un adjetivo bastante raro, porque se articula con una preposición. Drôle d'adjectif, digamos.
Siguiendo con mi costumbre en el pensar, salgo a buscar equivalencias formales en mi idioma, el castellano -que no le llamo español- de Argentina. Y encuentro al menos dos: "flor de..." y "pavada de..." Ejemplos: Me compré flor de pulover por cien pesos. (un pulover muy bueno) Se pegó pavada de susto con la noticia (se asustó, y mucho)...
Entonces, ahora recién sí, entiendo lo que es "drôle de" y como funciona. Me refiero a como se usa y no a su significado, que pasa por un carril diferente.
Éxitos.


----------



## jprr

Kaxgufen said:


> Nunca entendí bien del todo el significado y uso de "drôle de" porque me dicen que es un adjetivo y yo veo dos palabras...pensándolo desde el castellano, tenemos expresiones como "flor de..." o "pavada de..." que funcionan como adjetivos y que bien_* podrían ser usos *_(no significados) similares a "drôle de..."  ¿estoy muy errado?


Ahora que lo decís, creo que sí - el uso - es decir la manera en que arman ustedes las oraciones con esas expresiones es parecida... pero los significados y las intenciones son (me atrevo a decir _siempre_, al menos por "flor de..")  totalmente distintos.


----------



## Augie March

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

La expresión del enunciado me aparece en una conversación entre niños. Para celebrar una ocurrencia (fruto de una asociación de ideas un poco larga de contar, aparte de rara, pero que resumiendo diré que estos niños se imaginan al sol haciendo sus necesidades sentado en el retrete) uno de ellos exclama:

 -Pfff!!! Drôle de truc!

¿Un "qué idea tan divertida" os parece suficiente?

Gracias,


----------



## Gévy

Hola Augie march:

Como habrás visto en este hilo NO se trata de nada divertido, sino de algo extraño, curioso. 

¡Qué cosas tenéis!
¡Vaya cosa más rara!
¡Qué idea (más curiosa o absurda)!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Messiaen25

Particularmente estoy un tanto cansado de que "drôle" se traduzca por "raro". 
Personalmente pienso que "raro" en español tiene una connotación negativa que desde luego no tiene "drôle".
De hecho Aprenent ha hecho la misma apreciación que yo iba a hacer: Me parece un ejemplo perfecto el de la célebre canción de France Galle
"elle nous met dans un drôle d'etat" "ce drôle de voix" "ce drôle de joie"

Creo que la traducción, de largo, en muchos ejemplos en los que no hay connotación negativa ¡sino positiva! debería ser "*curioso*" y casi nunca "raro"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Messiaen25 said:


> Particularmente estoy un tanto cansado de que "drôle" se traduzca por "raro".
> Personalmente pienso que "raro" en español tiene una connotación negativa que desde luego no tiene "drôle".
> De hecho Aprenent ha hecho la misma apreciación que yo iba a hacer: Me parece un ejemplo perfecto el de la célebre canción de France Galle
> "elle nous met dans un drôle d'etat" "ce drôle de voix" "ce drôle de joie"
> 
> Creo que la traducción, de largo, en muchos ejemplos en los que no hay connotación negativa ¡sino positiva! debería ser "*curioso*" y casi nunca "raro"



Hola *Messiaen*:

No comparto tu "cansancio" en cuanto a la traducción de "drôle" por "raro".

En muchos casos, hay que traducir *drôle *por *raro*, así como en otros casos se traducirá por "extraño", "curioso", "divertido", etc., dependiendo del contexto. En mi modesta opinión, eso se debe a que en la lengua hablada tenemos más tendencia a utilizar "drôle" que "bizarre". 

Por otro lado, opino que "raro" no siempre tiene una connotación negativa. De la misma manera que "drôle" no siempre carece de ella...


----------

